# Flordia girl out of Destin



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Went on a company charter out of destin had 33 people the boat was great handled the seas good crew was awesome. We caught plenty of Mingos and porgies but only 4 redsnapper. Is this the norm for this size crew only 4 Ears? Once again the 3 mates were awesome worked hard to keep us bait.I have another company trip in two weeks to go on same boat and wonder is this what I should expect. Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Went on a company charter out of destin had 33 people the boat was great handled the seas good crew was awesome. We caught plenty of Mingos and porgies but only 4 redsnapper. Is this the norm for this size crew only 4 Ears? Once again the 3 mates were awesome worked hard to keep us bait.I have another company trip in two weeks to go on same boat and wonder is this what I should expect. Thanks


Take a spare cooler, car battery and a portable live bait pump. Go an hour early and catch pin fish off the fantail and keep them alive. You will greatly improve your odds.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I was thinking about that I have about 15 pin fish in my trap now


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

They were using small Mingos ,ruby's we ran dead east out of destin pass 8hr trip never lost sight of land.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*pics*

Pics


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I want to believe that they can catch that many snapper if they fish the right structure. The head boats in panama come in with reds hanging for 150'. Are you renting the whole boat? If so talk to captain before hand and tell him you had a good time and had plenty of fish, but would like to get some reds. If your not renting the whole boat then maybe check into that or look for another boat that can accommodate your crew.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

You guys never lost sight of land weird, I know every time I was on a headboat out of PCB , we wouldn't start fishing until we didn't see land anymore.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes we rented the boat and was suprised just ran forever east then came back a big loop to Destin


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will eat mingo over ARS any,day!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes Jason love Mingos also but we wanted our 2 redsnapper


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

there are good grouper and snapper in that range you mentioned, you will just have to work harder for them. Lighter leader, smaller hooks and smaller sinkers. I have dove all over out of Destin and they are there you just have to outsmart them.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd guess the Captain (Jim?) went where he did because of the rougher seas. Sometimes the bite isn't on, sometimes it is. I've got lots of private wrecks, and often, the snapper aren't hungry.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a mess of fish, but that's to many for me to clean. Get the snapper!
Tell the Captain.
Whyme


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Yes Jason love Mingos also but we wanted our 2 redsnapper


You didn't catch any red snapper because there aren't many left.
Washington says they are a depleted species. 


Word to the wise...never listen to washington. They are nothing but a lie.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Ive fished both his boats the florida girl and American spirit...always caught as many vermillion and mingos as you can handle. The mates are great (especially Bill, not sure if he's still on them though) and always hooked me up with a live bait rig and would offer me a trolling rig as well...of course I would in turn hook them up with a better tip for that. Always caught good red snapper and usually a king or blackfin tuna doing that. Or you can always just take your own gear and fish how you want


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

The swoop in Destin, however has had the best looking catch overall for all people on board this season...seen plenty of sows hanging up everytime I've seen it come back in


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I doubt the new fla girl has any spots they can take 30 people to day after day and bang out 60 snaps. They run you to giant natural structure out there and let you have at it. What bites, bites. What don't bite, don't bite.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> (especially Bill, not sure if he's still on them though)


Bill is still working daily on the American Spirit. 

BTY, did you know most of the Florida Girl/American Spirit mates have at least a 6 pack license, several have 100 ton? :thumbsup:


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Shark Sugar said:
> 
> 
> > (especially Bill, not sure if he's still on them though)
> ...


I did know that a couple of them were getting close to their captain charter license, Bill was talking about it a couple years ago. I was hoping I'd see captain Bill out there soon, him and his brother are great dudes and the best mates period of any party boat I've ever been on.

Does Bill still look like joakim noah? Haha


----------



## Justin37Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

Shark Sugar said:


> I was hoping I'd see captain Bill out there soon, him and his brother are great dudes and the best mates period of any party boat I've ever been on.
> 
> Does Bill still look like joakim noah? Haha


ha! I hadn't thought of it before, but he does kinda look like Noah.

I agree, the mates on this charter are top notch. Owners and Captain, too. The last 10 years, myself or immediately family have gone on this party charter maybe 25 times. I went twice this year and talked to some people that went two other times. It seems like it was unusually slower fishing for them this year. The two times I went, there were just a snapper or two caught on each trip. No grouper. Pretty poor. Their track record the previous trips got them a pass with me, but for me to say I wasn't disappointed a little would be a lie. 

Fwiw, I don't have much knowledge on other party charters in the area and how they've done this snapper season. I do know the private charters that have been running out a little farther have been limiting out on snapper, but that's comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Well supposed to be going out Saturday with them again hopefully have abother good trip


----------

